# Show last import ?



## Dinky (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi all,

is there a way to show the last import I did ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 31, 2018)

At the top of the left panel there should be a ‘Previous Import’ collection.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Oct 31, 2018)

You can access the "Previous import" collection either from the Catalog tab of the left panel in the Library module, or in any module by right clicking on the filter bar just over the film strip.


----------



## Dinky (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you. I had to expand the Catalog heading before it showed. Missed that one


----------

